# Baptisms Wanted, Dead or Alive!



## BobVigneault (Feb 5, 2007)

This is a funny article... and sad, that these poor people have wandered so far astray from orthodoxy.

http://www.reuters.com/article/inDepthNews/idUSL0218416820070204

I was 'christened' in the Roman Catholic Church as a babe, I was totally immersed in a Baptist Church as a teen, and now it appears I may be baptized in a Mormon church after I'm dead. Makes me 'pruney' just thinking about it.


----------



## javajedi (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, the Mormons (LDS) have never been orthodox. Their beliefs are quite bizzare from a Christian perspecive.

This practice of "baptism for the dead" is integral to their beliefs. In fact, about 90% of what goes on in their temples is this practice. "Worthy" Mormons can be married in the temples.


----------



## Jane (Mar 8, 2007)

*Mormon proxy baptisms*

Both my father's and my mother's family were Mormon pioneers who settled Utah. Thankfully I was not raised in the LDS Church. 

I'm sure that I have already been "baptized" by proxy so that I can enter the celestial kingdom upon death. 

This practice really negates God's choice of His people. They are denying His sovereignty by acting as if God is incompetent and man must make up for his inability to get the masses baptised by having faithful Mormons do it in the place of the living and dead unbelievers. 

This practice is also man's attempt to promote universal salvation. It sounds like they are trying to dig up the name of every person there is a record on and have that person baptised by proxy. I've always felt that Mormonism almost taught universal salvation because they have the three levels of glory. 

This is nothing but salvation by works. But it's worse than that--it's being saved by having a "faithful Mormon" do the works for you.  

What's so sad is that I still have relatives in the Mormon Church who are almost certainly participating in this practice as they are "Temple worthy."


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2007)

It's a perfect example of taking a pretext and making a prooftext; they take 1 Corinthians 15 and try to twist it into a justification for this nonsense. I'm not sure why they don't relax the rules a bit and just record the names of anyone who has ever went swimming or took a bath......


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, at least we know Mickey Mouse'll be in the celestial kingdom... 

This is truly bizzare. But then the Mormons are one of the stranger cults out there.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 21, 2007)

We had the child of a friend die, were telling some Mormon friends about it, and they asked for the name of the child. We didn't tell them. Just knowing that they would try to 'pray' the boy into the Mormon heaven gave me the creeps.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mormons have always fascinated me.


----------

